# Chunking chip shots?



## delc (Oct 31, 2015)

In an otherwise good round of golf yesterday, I twice managed to completely chunk chip shots, like they hardly moved at all. Any advice on how to avoid doing this? Annoyingly I went to our practice chipping green after the round and hit 30 good chip shots in a row!


----------



## bobmac (Oct 31, 2015)

Either you slow down into impact or you try and flip the ball up with you hands/wrists.
Take more loft, shorten the backswing and try and hit the ball low


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 31, 2015)

Or you are looking up fractionally just prior to hitting the ball.
If I "chunk" a chip I can guarantee this is the reason.
You may not notice you are doing it, but if you make a concentrated effort to keep your head down and still until after the ball has gone, I can almost guarantee you'll stop doing it.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 31, 2015)

Where these chips from flat ground or on a slope?



Can nearly guarantee that you dont have your weight on the left side when you hit an old chunk.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2015)

Two words...linear method https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCpe8iXkMZc#action=share https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7hLmcF6eoo#action=share


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hard to chunk um with lots of weight on your lead side.


----------



## the_coach (Oct 31, 2015)

set-up can pre-program the tendency for it to happen - ball to far back in stance hands too far forwards with more active arms/wrists/hands gets a ways too steep too long going back coming back down steep slows up some fearing too much speed & pace

but there's a good bunch of stuff that can play into the issue a lot to do with different exaggerations in set-up, too much upper body lean to target get wristy & steep so steep back & chunk
too much lean in the other direction trail shoulder ways lower than the lead (optimum around level shoulders) & chunk

can set-up pretty good but too handsy & quick back often times put some back off sway into the equation & chunk

good set-up weight around 55-50, ball around middle, unlike a full shot the lead wrist is flat at address the trail wrist has the angle 'feel' like that trail wrist angle is maintain through impact so the loft is maintained & the 'bounce' used to 'brush the grass with upper arms lightly remaining in contact with the chest wall & centered chest rotation is the control engine so a similar pace of stroke, back & through, stroke 'feeling' equidistant as long as the head stays quiet no lateral motion - manage that good & no chunks (or thins)


----------



## delc (Nov 14, 2015)

For information, I seem to have cured the problem partly by having my hands a bit more forward at address, but mostly by concentrating on making a smooth and rhythmical swing. I think I was worrying too much about the mechanics!


----------



## bobmac (Nov 14, 2015)

delc said:



			In an otherwise good round of golf yesterday, I twice managed to completely chunk chip shots, like they hardly moved at all. Any advice on how to avoid doing this? Annoyingly I went to our practice chipping green after the round and hit 30 good chip shots in a row!
		
Click to expand...

Random irritations of the day.............

When some asks for advice for a specific problem and doesn't say please.
After getting advice from 6 different people the OP doesn't even say thank you 

Rant over :angry:


----------



## delc (Nov 14, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Random irritations of the day.............

When some asks for advice for a specific problem and doesn't say please.
After getting advice from 6 different people the OP doesn't even say thank you 

Rant over :angry:
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, I didn't find any of the answers particularly helpful, but thank you all anyway.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 14, 2015)

delc said:



			To be honest, I didn't find any of the answers particularly helpful, but thank you all anyway.  

Click to expand...

Oh del


----------



## delc (Nov 14, 2015)

By the way, I went round my home course in 82 gross (2 under my handicap) yesterday on a brutally windy day and my chipping was the best it has ever been. My score could have been even better if I hadn't left several birdie or par saving putts 2" short of the hole but dead on line!  No major changes to my technique, just tried to keep my chipping stroke as smooth and rhythmical as possible.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 14, 2015)

delc said:



			To be honest, I didn't find any of the answers particularly helpful, but thank you all anyway.  

Click to expand...




delc said:



			By the way, I went round my home course in 82 gross (2 under my handicap) yesterday on a brutally windy day and my chipping was the best it has ever been. My score could have been even better if I hadn't left several birdie or par saving putts 2" short of the hole but dead on line!  No major changes to my technique, just tried to keep my chipping stroke as smooth and rhythmical as possible.  

Click to expand...

No -one after your first comment gives a damn.


----------



## rickg (Nov 14, 2015)

Unbelievable Del.....if I had a pound for every time you have asked for advice, (whether it's rules, putting chipping, driving etc,) which you then go on to ignore any and all advice offered, or worse still argue why the advice is wrong, even from Qualified PGA teaching pro's,  then come back on a few days later to announce that you have cured it yourself........
It really takes the biscuit and in my opinion is very rude.


----------



## delc (Nov 14, 2015)

rickg said:



			Unbelievable Del.....if I had a pound for every time you have asked for advice, (whether it's rules, putting chipping, driving etc,) which you then go on to ignore any and all advice offered, or worse still argue why the advice is wrong, even from Qualified PGA teaching pro's,  then come back on a few days later to announce that you have cured it yourself........
It really takes the biscuit and in my opinion is very rude.
		
Click to expand...

Well I did at least try what was suggested without any improvement. At the end of the day you can listen to advice, but you have to find out what works for you by trial and error.  I am not a programmable robot!  I was only trying to give helpful advice to other forum members with chipping problems. By the way, you weren't rude to me when we played together, so why do it on here?!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2015)

Maybe showing a bit of manners would be a start - as Bob has said you asked for advice , people gave you advice , the very least you can do is the same as everyone else - a quick cursory thank you post for people taking their time to offer you a bit of advice - instead you post a flippant remark about the posts being unhelpful ?!  Now I'm pretty sure when you ask for advice you will get the silence your rudeness deserves.


----------



## delc (Nov 14, 2015)

I



Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe showing a bit of manners would be a start - as Bob has said you asked for advice , people gave you advice , the very least you can do is the same as everyone else - a quick cursory thank you post for people taking their time to offer you a bit of advice - instead you post a flippant remark about the posts being unhelpful ?!  Now I'm pretty sure when you ask for advice you will get the silence your rudeness deserves.
		
Click to expand...

I did (admittedly belatedly) say thank you. Most of the advice was about the mechanics of chipping, most of which I was doing anyway, but my real problem was the pace of my chipping stroke, which is harder to describe in words.  :mmm:


----------



## Val (Nov 14, 2015)

Easy solution, practice your long game and hit the greens


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2015)

Val said:



			Easy solution, practice your long game and hit the greens
		
Click to expand...

If only it was that simple!


----------



## Val (Nov 14, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If only it was that simple!
		
Click to expand...

I know homer, I was being sarcastic


----------



## woody69 (Nov 18, 2015)

bobmac said:



*Either you slow down into impact* or you try and flip the ball up with you hands/wrists.
Take more loft, shorten the backswing and try and hit the ball low
		
Click to expand...




delc said:



			I
I did (admittedly belatedly) say thank you. Most of the advice was about the mechanics of chipping, most of which I was doing anyway, but my real problem was *the pace of my chipping stroke, which is harder to describe in words*.  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...


You mean like Bob did?

Manners cost nothing.


----------



## the_coach (Nov 18, 2015)

OP's post* #8*



delc said:



			For information, I seem to have cured the  problem partly by having my hands a bit more forward at address, but  mostly by concentrating on making *a smooth and rhythmical swing*. I think I was worrying too much about the mechanics!
		
Click to expand...

(bobmac's advice which also spoke to an arrhythmical stroke was post *#2*)


part of an answer in post *#7* 



the_coach said:



			with more active arms/wrists/hands gets a ways too steep too long going back coming back down steep *slows up some fearing too much speed & pace* .........

........ centered chest rotation is the control engine *so a similar pace of stroke, back & through,*  stroke 'feeling' equidistant as long as the head stays quiet no lateral  motion - manage that good & no chunks (or thins)
		
Click to expand...


----------

